# winfast c51gm03



## rollmesome (Jun 22, 2005)

hello just formatted my friends desktop and installed windows xp professional.

however i cant find the sound driver

the sound card is the basic one on the mother board..

mother board is

winfast c51gm03

atleast thats what run dxdiag tells me


thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That sounds like a video card.

Try the sticky at the top of the page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

